# Making a company profile



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello guys,

I was asked to contact 3 companies that offer company profile making service. And i've tried to google it and couldn't find any companies  I've been here in dubai for a month and 3 days only, so you can say i've got almost no contacts yet :clap2:

Some help would be greatly appreciated 


Regards,
Hani


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You need to get in touch with PR or marketing agencies. They will offer such a service. I am out today but will try and get you a couple of contacts tomorrw


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

If u are looking at a freelancer to it...

I can do it

Ve had experience making company profiles for a lot of companies in bangalore.

Btw m not registered..he he


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Pamela, it would be nice. And i think there is no point trying to call marketing agencies today since it's a weekend for everyone... except me  haha

And Mohammad i'm sorry but my company asked for offers from 3 companies, they don't want freelancers, i just asked my manager  thanks for the offer though.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Or if u are in search of some big name

Theres is person called Abdul Majeed..one of the senior art directors of FCB Ulka,Riyadh.He is into company profiles and copywriting and stuff from past 20 years in the middle east region...came across him during one of my freelance project for Allied Diagnostics (UME Group) ... I will PM u his personal mail id..u can get in touch with him and he will surely help u out..

By the way...do not forget to mention my reference(name=mohammed manzoor,from bangalore) in the mail..or else u might nt get a reply..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> If u are looking at a freelancer to it...
> 
> I can do it
> 
> ...


Are you serious??? Clearly writing properly doesn't come easy for you


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Are you serious??? Clearly writing properly doesn't come easy for you


I did apologize for the text speak.. Now i think you shouldn`t be putting me to the wall right..??..he he

By the way..building a company profile just takes a few templates and a little bit of help from MICROSOFT WORD .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's how you would build a facebook profile. Building a professional company profile is very different.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> That's how you would build a facebook profile. Building a professional company profile is very different.


I take my words back...put my foot into my mouth..

Sorry

Let me go


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I take my words back...put my foot into my mouth..
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Let me go


no, stay and suffer you deserved it!


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

jander13 said:


> no, stay and suffer you deserved it!




Hmm.. Okay.. I stay .. Go ahead.. Anyone got more to shout out..??. . I am waiting..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Hmm.. Okay.. I stay .. Go ahead.. Anyone got more to shout out..??. . I am waiting..


You are not far off from text speaking in that one. You should just try and write on the forum how you would write a professional email to someone within your company.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

damn! you got tortured  Well to be honest, what you wrote in the thread didn't indicate powerful writing skills especially for a professional company profile 

But i hope the torturing is done though  hehe


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is Dubai people! I can just go outside and notice dozens of grammatical and spelling errors in so-called "professional" templates for all companies big and small. Sometimes I am amazed at the lack of proper English language skills in this place especially when in many cases all they needed was a simple spell check.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

yes that's true 100% But this doesn't mean it's ok to do the same mistakes


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> This is Dubai people! I can just go outside and notice dozens of grammatical and spelling errors in so-called "professional" templates for all companies big and small. Sometimes I am amazed at the lack of proper English language skills in this place especially when in many cases all they needed was a simple spell check.


Considering most native speakers of English don't seem to know the difference between the "s" in a plural word (cars) from the Anglo Saxon genitive which indicates posession 's ..... I am not surprised. 
I have seen mistakes in well known magazines in the Editor's column!!! Sorry but it really gets me to cringe!!

And I do wonder how many people would be able to tell me the difference between "its" and "it's".

Having said all this I do wonder what is so difficult about writing a company profile???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite a bit of research and understanding about the workings of the company need to go into it. My family had auto mechanic shop and this was something I maintained for us to present when speaking with investors and other financial aspects. I would think it is not a cheap thing to hire out and probly should be done by someone in the accounting division of a company who also has a close working relationship with the president/boss/man who makes the decisions.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

hmmm, well, the thing is there isn't anyone who really possess strong english language to build a professional well-structured company profile, especially the accounting department! haha.
how expensive are they? more than 5k dhs? All we really need, for now, is a digital presentation and a printable version of the company profile to be honest.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do not know how expensive it would cost for 'someone' to come in and do this. The person has to know where the company came from to give background on the company, to have info on what targets the company has hit in the past, what the companies goals and focus are, where the company is currently headed, and where the company is growing/building currently, and deicde how much emphasis in the profile wants to be placed on getting to know the individuals in the company (much different in a small company then a larger one that is less personable). Somone that you hire out to do this, is then going to have to have a point of contact that in reality is going to do all the leg work anyhow... And they are just going to put it together... using proper english.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah i get your point, and i totally agree. However, the reason we need someone to do it is because no one really got the time to sit down and put all the company info into a profile and sorting it all out. Especially the design part of the presentation, we don't want a boring white background black text kind of a presentation. So what we thought was that someone can come take all of the information that will be needed in the profile from us and sort the the whole thing out in an eye pleasing profile 
But i guess i'll have to see how much do they charge for such a thing first. anyways, i really appreciate the advice. i will keep you updated ;D


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Hmorrar,

My recommendation is to hire a business writer to do the writing part, and then a graphic designer to do the presentation, rather than an agency to do both. A freelance business writer might do a much better job for you rather than a PR agency, as especially the agencies in Dubai, do not have very high standards to be honest (PR in Dubai doesn't work as in other parts of the world, is all about paid insertions, so that means that whatever the PR agency writes, the publication will run it because is paid for, regardless of the quality of the material). 

I suggest you do an online search for freelance business writers that can take the project for you, and let them do bids for the job, a few websites come to mind, such as Freelance Web Designers, Programmers, Writers. Custom Web Design. Freelance Projects & Jobs or Find Freelance Jobs & Freelancers - iFreelance.com . Then you can do the same for the graphic design part. I reckon you will get much more value for your money. 

I am sure there are a few professional agencies out there but to be honest I don't know of any, so I can't recommend, every time I have attempted to use a local agency I always end up very angry and frustrated for the lack of quality, lack of understanding of our needs, no sense of urgency whatsoever, and extreme arrogance displayed by some 'professionals' around here, and had sent the job overseas to the agencies I know in Mexico or Australia or UK that will do a proper job. Thats what I'd do. Marketing hat off/


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmorrar said:


> yeah i get your point, and i totally agree. However, the reason we need someone to do it is because no one really got the time to sit down and put all the company info into a profile and sorting it all out. Especially the design part of the presentation, we don't want a boring white background black text kind of a presentation. So what we thought was that someone can come take all of the information that will be needed in the profile from us and sort the the whole thing out in an eye pleasing profile
> But i guess i'll have to see how much do they charge for such a thing first. anyways, i really appreciate the advice. i will keep you updated ;D


I have just seen this and can probably help.

You need a professionally written corporate profile and identity/branding? A good website, properly designed? It's not cheap to have all that done properly though.

PM me if you want a chat as I know the people who could do this for you.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I am doing the rebranding and new website etc at the moment in my company and can give you some pointers to prices and people who could help you.
PM me if you need some help.


----------

